# Spotted recently in my neighborhood



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

This is one of the houses of the founder of Cirque Du Soleil (Guy Laliberté), who lives in my neighborhood (or has a house here) in Las Vegas.
I thought you all would appreciate not just 1 Veyron, but 2 in his garage the morning I jogged by...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

WTF?!?!?! 
one must be the daily, the other is the weekend car


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (Lightmatrix)*

Speechless..!!


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (GTi2OV)*

How useful.


----------



## ghostmouse899 (Aug 17, 2008)

holy mother f. spread the love.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

he's gotta take one of those to the track


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll ring the bell and ask


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Speechless..!!










x2!


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

meybe its just me...but to the windows in that SUV look bulletproof??


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (OJwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OJwerks* »_meybe its just me...but to the windows in that SUV look bulletproof?? 

wats makes you think that? just curious


----------



## Jper (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I was thinking the same..How can you tell its bulletproof glass?


----------



## raised-on-DUBS (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (OJwerks)*

yeah those things look pretty damn thick


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

u talkin about the dark inner part? id say thats the padded area about the door, part of the headliner


----------



## DMB_Audi (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (Lightmatrix)*

Actually if you look how they are parked they are positioned so he can decide which one to drive on if he wants to back out or drive forward out of the garage.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Pretty unimpressive surroundings for two cars that equal or exceed the GDP of some small island nations.
Needs more leotarded contortionists swinging from ropes.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HI SPEED)*

First of all, I can't believe you didn't get sniper'd for taking a photo that close to the house








Secondly, I don't think I could stand having those bicycles hanging that close to the cars..! You'd also expect the bikes to be matching $10,000 full carbon setups to match the cars..


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the brit)*

Hah,
He's my neighbor! The house isn't the largest in our community, but it is impressive... no windows externally just glass block.
He does NOT have bulletproof glass on the Lexus I looked. 
His housekeepers go throught that garage weekly.
He doesn't even appear to have any enhanced security on the house outside of our own community security (which is armed).
He keeps a low profile in the neighborhood. I've only seen him a few times myself.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightmatrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightmatrix* »_
He keeps a low profile in the neighborhood. I've only seen him a few times myself.

Yeah, just casually driving his Veyrons around real subtle like








I don't understand the rationale behind having two Veyrons. I mean, really?
Chalk it up to envy (and some of it is the result of envy), but why two?


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hooooly. no words for that.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
Yeah, just casually driving his Veyrons around real subtle like








I don't understand the rationale behind having two Veyrons. I mean, really?
Chalk it up to envy (and some of it is the result of envy), but why two?


i dont understand 2 similar looking veyrons. i'd at least get 2 different colors. but, i dont have the money to make those decisions, so i can shut my mouth


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (Lightmatrix)*

CEL redundancy


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
I don't understand the rationale behind having two Veyrons. I mean, really?


His & Hers.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*

I would rather have one McLaren F1 than two of those


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

please dont take this the wrong way but **** you


----------



## kylealmostvw (Nov 25, 2009)

he has two because if one doesnt start he has the other to try =]


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

id ask him to take me for a ride


----------



## R30e2 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

2= Bugattis'
The purpose for 2 Bugattis' is this, If you can afford 1 you can afford 2. Now Why get 2 , well since 1 is always in the shop, the 2nd has to be available to drive when ever you are in your 5 mill house for 2 days. That would be a reason to have 2 kittens purring under the roof.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

buggatis seem to get bashed a lot by idiots who cant afford them.


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (Lightmatrix)*

drug dealer for sure


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Spotted recently in my neighborhood (kylejamers)*

Money!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i sell drugs and i can afford is a mk3


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i sell drugs and i can afford is a mk3


Go big or go home?


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*

damn he should donate one to the rickster foundation


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

This post doesn't do xxxx for my inferiority complex


----------

